# تعليم الليسب autocad auto-lisp programing



## alkady81 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ده ملف وورد من 54 صفحة لتعليم الليسب

قام باعداده المهندس حازم عبد الله بدر
مدير مكتب فني بشركة النصر العامة للمقاولات حسن محمد علام

أول مرة يتم تحميل الملف ده عالنت


إذا لقيتوا الملف كويس واعتقد جدا انه كده 

الرجاء ارسال رسالة شكر للمهندس حازم بدر مع طلب باستكمال الشرح الرائع على المشاركة 



تحميل الملف من اللينك ده



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZQ37E98D

أو ده


http://rapidshare.com/files/31661668..._____.doc.html

او ده


http://www.ziddu.com/download/7613052/.doc.html


نسألكم صالح الدعوات


----------



## عزت محروس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل الرائع انا حقيقة اتعاملت مع م حازم فى مدينه بورتسودان وحقيقة هو موسوعه كبيرة فى معظم البرامج وخاصة اللاند والاكسل وانا احيه من هنا وهو انسان رائع داخل وخارج العمل وقد استفدت منه كثيرا 

مع تحباتى جمال


----------



## أبو ماجد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جريلاً وبارك الله فيك وموصول الشكر للمهندس حازم بدر


----------



## ENG EMAN AHMAD (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
وألف شكر للمهندس"حازم"زاده الله علما نافعا وجعله عونا لإخوانه 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## الشريف علي1 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed-567 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك جزيلا يا باشمهندس حازم والى النجاح دائما وياريت باقى الشرح تحمله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mostafammy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكار جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم ونرجو إستكمال الشرح


----------



## hamdy khedawy (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى جزيلا لك والشكر ايضا للاخ المهندس حازم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المجد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد_سلوم (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## waaeel1986 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير .. بارك الله بعمرك اخي الحبيب..


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس حازم ومن كلام الناس عنك ارجو المزيد والتواصل معك


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## النضر (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا*
*
شكر خاص للمهندس .. حازم .. وجعله فى ميزان حسناته*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## بسيم85 (16 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر للجميع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

الله


----------



## علياء على حمدى (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق


----------



## mostafammy (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (22 أبريل 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## pshl (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## anoor1 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس حازم نفع الله به الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## ابو ساره111 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام علي احمد (23 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BEBO81 (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## pshl (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
وألف شكر للمهندس"حازم"زاده الله علما نافعا وجعله عونا لإخوانه
وجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## عبــــــادي (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (15 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
وألف شكر للمهندس"حازم"زاده الله علما نافعا وجعله عونا لإخوانه 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناته*​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى المساح (16 مايو 2010)

الف شكر ليك انت وللمهندس حازم 
على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ونرجوا منة المزيد


----------



## Jamalflash (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم انت والمهندس حازم
وجزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## mohie sad (8 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## surveyor_sayed (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وحعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (21 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسة
وانا اوقن باهمية معرفته


----------



## sur_jeh (22 يوليو 2010)

لكم الشكر الجزيل على ابداعكم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا باش مهندس وشكرا جزيلا للمهندس حازم عبدالله بدر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم، ولكن لدي سؤال وارجوكم ان تساعدوني عليه وهو:
- اريد ليسب عند النقر على النقطة ان يعطي معلومات النقطة من خلال ال data base كالرقم والاحداثيات، واسم النقطة وجميع المعلومات المخزنه لهذه النقط
واشكركم على موضوع تعلم الليسب


----------



## surveying engineer (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد فرزات (7 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elsaid_yehia (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## ثعيلي (11 يونيو 2011)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (11 يونيو 2011)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## احمد نادي (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wasemmgd (12 يونيو 2011)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله البطل (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابومنةالله (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## |>Azure<| (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
لقد قمت بتحويله الى صيغه Pdf
ورفعه على هذا اللينك
http://www.mediafire.com/?3fvhbhu79bl5hde


----------



## africano800 (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العباده (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## falconsky2008 (14 يونيو 2011)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لك وللمهندس حازم ونسأل الله جل وعلا أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكما


----------



## crazy_eng48 (29 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mansy77 (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed ah (30 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## كبل (30 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير ا وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## تامر شهير (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdallahothman (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ROUDS (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fathy elmekawy (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## علي فؤاد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## walid0127098538 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## bird2010 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف شكر ياهندسه أنا من زمان بدور علي الشرح ده جزاك الله خير


----------



## rafea1978 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## R23 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية ....

وننتظر تتمة الشرح ..


----------



## R23 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعطيك ألف عافية ....

وننتظر تتمة الشرح ..*


----------



## naelco (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا على هذه المشاركة لكن اين باقي الشرح*

شكرا على هذه المشاركة لكن اين باقي الشرح

"""""وسيتم الحديث بشئ من التفصيل عن التعامل مع متغيرات النظام الخاصة بالاوتوكاد فى الفصل """


----------



## علي الدبس (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
*مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور**
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور**
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور*​


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك االله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم كل خير ​


----------



## hesham_sorour (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مسلم يوسف (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس صغنون (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للمهندس حازم


----------



## كمال المجالي (5 يناير 2012)

الدال على الخير كفاعله لكما الجزاء وكل الشكر . كنت ابحث عن هكذا موضوع ولكن بدون جدوى وخصوصاً اني غير ملم بلغه البرمجه علماً انها لغه قديمه لكن لم اتمكن من تعلمها وهي مفيده جداً في الاتوكاد . نفعنا واياكم رب العزه والجلال بما قدرلنا من العلم . كل المحبه


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## simo1000 (6 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## mhmeede (20 فبراير 2012)

إن لقيتو أو ما لقيتو يسلم هالإيدين


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
مشششششششششكووووووووور


----------



## حسام بوشكش (22 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله لك وأحسن خاتمتمك


----------



## على محمد مفتاح (22 فبراير 2012)

*شكر جزيلا ياباشا مهندس حازم *


----------



## omar iraqi (26 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز مهندس حازم


----------



## yaser alhelal (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## engkhaled20 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جارى التحمييل


----------



## saro.khaled (27 ديسمبر 2012)

_جزاك الله خير_


----------



## civilengo123 (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير اكمل بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير ا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عامر مداني (18 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوتي أحبكم في الله


----------



## nile bird (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## akram abdelgowed (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## heguehm (7 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير ا​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

وقد قال صلى الله علية وسلم
{ *من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار **}*
او كما قال صلى الله علية وسلم 
وقال المولى عز وجل
{ *إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و**يلعنهم اللاعنون **}*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eemah (23 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا بالفعل هذا الموضوع مهم في الرسومات الهندسية


----------



## محمد حسنين بدراوي (18 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)

وقد قال صلى الله علية وسلم
{ *من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار **}*
او كما قال صلى الله علية وسلم 
وقال المولى عز وجل
{ *إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و**يلعنهم اللاعنون **}*


----------



## عبدالله عبيد 2014 (27 مايو 2014)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يوليو 2014)

اللهم يسر امرك


----------



## survey ahmad (24 يوليو 2014)

شكراً لك ننتظر المزيد


----------



## mohamed2025 (11 أغسطس 2014)

merci


----------



## هيثم فاروق (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم وبعلمكم


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## azizacoaa (20 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم واخص بالشكر المهندس / حازم بدر ومزيدا من الشرح والافادة
مع تحياتي​
​


----------



## sur_es84 (8 نوفمبر 2015)

ألف الف شكر


----------



## م هلال علي (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خي​


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (17 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك :77:


----------



## حمدي الخولي (1 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## م هلال علي (9 ديسمبر 2015)

شكراً جريلاً وبارك الله فيك وموصول الشكر للمهندس حازم بدر​


----------



## aral (17 يناير 2018)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك ألف خير


----------

